# Pulling a Boat with the Atlas



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello Atlas Owners, i'm currently in the market to replace our 2012 Grand Cherokee V6 4x4 with a V6 Atlas SEL-P. I regularly tow a 4500lb Ski Centurion with the GC just fine, which has a 5000lb tow rating, however the V8 GCs do have a ~7500lb tow rating.

I'm looking for feedback from anyone who has been towing a boat of similar weight, and what the performance has been like in varying situations (going through mountain passes, launching on boat ramps that may be slippery or muddy, stability at highway/freeway speeds) and fuel economy when towing.

I realize the vehicle is "rated" at 5000lbs, but am just curious to know if anyone is getting close to that number as I would be.

Pictures would be awesome as well 

Thanks!


----------



## irongraycc (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a travel trailer that I tow with mine. With the trailer (3200lbs) and all of our gear and us we are probably close to 4100lbs. The back end sags a little bit, but thats really the only issue. The Atlas has plenty of power to pass on the freeway and go up our mountain passes here in Washington. It won't win any races, but it handles it just fine in my opinion.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

irongraycc said:


> I've got a travel trailer that I tow with mine. With the trailer (3200lbs) and all of our gear and us we are probably close to 4100lbs. The back end sags a little bit, but thats really the only issue. The Atlas has plenty of power to pass on the freeway and go up our mountain passes here in Washington. It won't win any races, but it handles it just fine in my opinion.


Do you use a towing leveling bar?


----------



## irongraycc (Jan 10, 2011)

No, it the owners manual specifically says not to use any type of weight distributing hitch. It does squat a bit...I would be a little worried about blinding on coming traffic at night....


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

s12dxer said:


> Hello Atlas Owners, i'm currently in the market to replace our 2012 Grand Cherokee V6 4x4 with a V6 Atlas SEL-P. I regularly tow a 4500lb Ski Centurion with the GC just fine, which has a 5000lb tow rating, however the V8 GCs do have a ~7500lb tow rating.
> 
> I'm looking for feedback from anyone who has been towing a boat of similar weight, and what the performance has been like in varying situations (going through mountain passes, launching on boat ramps that may be slippery or muddy, stability at highway/freeway speeds) and fuel economy when towing.
> 
> ...


I’m about to purchase an Airstream Sport 22’, and when loaded it will approach the 5k weight and 500lb tongue weight. Looking forward to finding out next week how it does, and will post up here after


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

Just bought a 2019 SEL Premium V6 4 motion, will give it a try once I de-winterize the boat and post some pics towing. The fact that the trailer electrical plug is "extra" I found rather annoying on a $50k car.


----------

